# Teneriffa photos



## Lucky_star (Jan 18, 2008)

Here we post pictures from Teneriffe.


Beach of Los Gigantes 










Beach of los Christianos




















Teneriffes beutiest beach


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 18, 2008)

*Waterpark*

*SIAM PARK, Teneriff*e (A park who opened 2008) Europes biggest park. A lots of cool slide. If you vist this park you didnt need to visit no one else like Wet n Wild or Aquaventyre in Dubai. 










Have someone fasted in the pipe under water in free fall pyramide. Its a copy from Aquaventure in dubai.


----------



## Bentag (Apr 14, 2006)

The third one is Los Gigantes too, the forth "Las Teresitas" which i don't like very much, Los Gigantes or El Médano are better i think.


----------

